# [Video] My method of solving 3x3.



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just got registered and did not go through all forum yet, but anyway,

I want to hear your opinion about the method that I made up in 1981.

I did videos in English that were done in Russian initially. Lots of people liked them. I have about 800.000 hits on my Russian profile in by now and I guess half of people in Russia makes 3x3 my way.

Method does not need any notations or what you call algorithms. Just general idea.
Not a speedy method and for beginners, but could be significantly improved.

It's actually edges first but totally different from the one that I saw on this site.
It's has something similar to 8355 and Petus and some others.

But I think that it's really my way as I never new them all in 1981.

So please check it out and let me know if it diseves to be registered on your site as DZ or dimzay or Dmirty Zaytsev method.

Have fun.



Part 1 





Part 2





Part 3


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in the process of watching this right now, but so far I'm just going to tell you that while is seems like a decent beginner's method, it's probably not very good for speedsolving (solving as fast as you can) and you should probably stay here if you want to learn to solve it faster.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice intuitive method indeed.....nice to hear from one of the founding generation of cubers


----------



## ErikJ (Jun 5, 2010)

edges first combined with block building methods is common for fewest moves solving. you have an interesting approach.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 5, 2010)

Not too bad, edges first plus "Dan Brown" style corners (I know he didn't invent it, lol) 

Some of your english seems a little confusing, and I bet that it would be hard to understand this video without knowing how to solve it in the first place.

Interesting method none the less, but I wouldn't necessarily recommend it to beginners.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 5, 2010)

That's pretty awesome you came up with that in 1981. I like it. I was wondering the other day if you could solve the cube with just R U R' U', and apparently you figured that out 30 years ago.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like how you solved the corners. It's quite clever to me


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2010)

At the end: _"Don't blame me if I explained it a little bit fast"_. I laughed in disbelief. It's my only complaint. The method is alright and the video is well-done, but oh boy is it loooooong. I would've much preferred you just showing a solve, I don't like to spend 25 minutes for something I could've easily understood just from a 2 minutes solve video mentioning the steps. Though of course we're not really the target audience anyway. Again, very well-done, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

*My own method of solving 3x3*

i found original thread and i can't delete this thread now.

sorry for making double


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

Unfortunately for you, this method has already been invented; it's called edges first. As you showed in your video, you solve edges and use commutators to solve the corners. If it is true that you figured it out yourself, however, I offer you my congratulations  .


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Unfortunately for you, this method has already been invented; it's called edges first. As you showed in your video, you solve edges and use commutators to solve the corners. If it is true that you figured it out yourself, however, I offer you my congratulations  .



I checked edges first method on this site , but it is totally different


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 6, 2010)

You explain things much better and without algorithms, but here is what I found...

http://budrik.wordpress.com/solve-the-cube-edges-first/

edit: out of curiosity, how long did it take you to figure this method out?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

I just watched the videos. It's a very good method for a beginner. I learned the layer by layer method but I would recommend your videos to new cubers because it gives a much better understanding of the cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 6, 2010)

Dimzay2010 said:


> i can't delete this thread



I didn't get to read your original text. Back in the early 80's, I experimented solving in different ways. I tried corners first, then edges on the sides, then edges on the bottom, then edges on top. But it was a tad slow. My first approach was apparently Petrus (without me realizing it), because doing the final (top) layer involved messing up a side face anyway.


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yee i should've made this shorter. I'm thinking about chnaging the videos.

I figured out the name for the Method

RUssian R'U'lette

not 100% correct but might work


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Dimzay2010 said:
> 
> 
> > i can't delete this thread
> ...



Exactly.
My first approach was as well similar to Petrus without me realizing it. 
But then it grew up in this.


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> You explain things much better and without algorithms, but here is what I found...
> 
> http://budrik.wordpress.com/solve-the-cube-edges-first/
> 
> edit: out of curiosity, how long did it take you to figure this method out?




First time in 1981 i solved the cube in two months without any clues.
But that was not edges first. It was similar to Petrus method, but different though.

Then I totally forgot it and did not touch the cube for 25 years.

In 2008 I tried to solve 4x4 - that was hard.
I checked youtube and saw that my method for 3x3 is not there.
So I published my 3x3 method in Russian. It became popular soon.

Then I spent 4 months to develop the method of edges first to make it as simple as possible for beginners. Minimum algo. Just RUR'U' (almost).

Then i solved 4x4 my way. It took about 6 months not taking any instructions. But my method is long and not optimized. No algo or notations as well even for parities.
I have the solution on my russian youtube account.


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

How about method name
RUssian R'U'lette


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimzay2010 said:


> Yee i should've made this shorter.



Well, it depends. Like I said, we're likely not the target audience for those videos. I could imagine the speed is perfectly fine for a non-cuber learning to solve. Just for the experienced cubers, a quick demo suffices to get the idea across and is less time-consuming.

Oh and I like that name  Except it should be RU'ssian R'Ulette, you got the direction of U wrong.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimzay2010 said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > You explain things much better and without algorithms, but here is what I found...
> ...



That's quite impressive. Since you have invented this method that early I think it's yours to claim. And your name for it is nice. Also, I am Russian and would be interested in seeing your original videos. What's your user on youtube?


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

> What's your user on youtube?



Russian profile om youtube - dimzay
English profile - dimzay2010


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got your point. The audience here is looking for fastest methods.
OK 
But is there any forum to discuss the theory?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2010)

Place to Discuss Puzzle Theory


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice tutorial Dmirty!


A little suggestion to make the final edges easier.

It is fairly straight forward to complete 3-edges in the U-layer just by placing edges intuitively. After completing the three edges there are three possible scenarios:
(1) The fourth is solved and you are done
(2) The fourth is in place, but flipped
(3) The fourth is in the 'slot'

Dealing with (2) is easy to do intuitively. Simply remove one of the solved edges, so that the flipped one goes in the slot. Intuitive completion should be easy from here. For example in this case:





... do:
*R U' R'* - remove an edge
*U F' U F U'* - now solve intuitively
click for animation

Dealing with (3) can be done with your four move algorithm. Simply place the unsolved edge in UB, do the four moves, align two solved edges, and now place the third (automatically solving the fourth). So in this case:




... do:
*U2* - place unsolved piece in UB
*R U' R' U* - your 'trick' alg
*U *- align two pieces
*U R U' R'* - then solve the third as normal
click for animation

If the unsolved edge is in the slot, but the other way round you can still solve the final edges the same way. Simply rotate the cube so that the R face becomes the U face (a z' y' rotation).


NOTE: this also applies to 8355 using the sexy move, only you place the unsolved edge in UF before applying R U R' U', and you need to be able to use the mirror F' U' F U


----------



## Dimzay2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cride5,

Thank you for the credit.

Actually there are 4 possible cases.

(1) The fourth is solved and you are done
(2) The fourth is in place, but flipped
(3) The fourth is in the 'slot'
(4) The fourth is not in place only, not flipped

Look
If I'm not mistaken the (2) is the same algo like I showed, but i use the same U'RUR' and RU'R'U but I rotate the cube in the middle of the algo.

Your (3) is the nice one and I think it's really similar. But U2 is in front.

When if I need at the same time to turn edge peaces and change spots (slot), I do the same algo of 8 moves that I showed, but I do one move setup before and one move after to undo the setup. 
For the case you showed I would do R U'F'U'FU'F'U2F R'.

Here first R and last R' is a setup and setup undo.
The rest is the same 8 moves algo same like I use for the case (4) R'U'R'UR'U'R2U.

I just did not show that in the video not to make it overcomplicated. But I mentioned that.
The user can always use two algos and perform them one after another for cases (2) and (4). and that will give you the solution for case (3).

The pupose of the method was no memorization and no notation to show.
So I left only 3 algos.
RU'R'U
U'RUR'
and 
R'U'R'UR'U'R2U
In each of them you use only two sides to move. R and U. You basically work with right hand only.
So the beginner has no trouble to make it without any memorisation at all.


----------

